# Machine Knitting



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok...found a new-in-the-box Bond machine at a yard sale for $10 and love it. Still learning and have spent another $100 on accessories including a work table and small wheeled cabinet to store the tools and yarn. I love making and fixing things and have always loved knitted clothing but can't seem to hand knit with a consistant tension. I love this machine. I found another machine at another yard sale for $10! This one is a double bed Orion that was manufactured in the 1950's. Pristine condition, all the tools and accessories AND the manual! The woman who owned it had made garments for her family while she and her husband were missionaries in New Zealand. Her daughter was selling her mom's estate because the woman was entering a nursing home. I feel rather honored to have this machine. The down side is that I am having a terrible time getting anything to knit on it. It's quite complicated. With either machine I'm having a great time and making some great things. When I get brave enough I'll post some pics. Jules2358


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

I love my Bonds - have had one since 1980 Don't know anything about the other brand.


Gracie

I know the fun you're having


----------



## jklon (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi! I have a Knitting Machine but its newer version its called a sweater machine have you heard of it . my name is janet I am new member.


----------



## jklon (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a question on gloves hand knitted how do you keep holes inbetween the gloves from being to big? from jklon


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

jklon said:


> I have a question on gloves hand knitted how do you keep holes inbetween the gloves from being to big? from jklon


When you pick up stitches tomake the fingers, pick up one extra between front and back stitches on each side then when you knit the first round, k2 tog at each spot so you have the right amount for the finger.

Carol J.


----------



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi. I was looking on Ebay this a.m. and saw a Bond Bulky machine. It looks just like my new Bond but the carriage is a little different. Is this really a bulky machine? I'd like a bulky machine because I love the chunky yarns. I've run Homespun through my current Bond but have to run it on Every other Needle (eon).


----------



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi. My Bond is called the "Ultimate Sweater Machine". Are they the same thing? I found a huge amount of how to videos on You Tube. I'm starting a pinwheel baby blanket this afternoon. Can't wait. I finished a simple longer vest with Homespun yarn the other day but got an idea when looking at the pinwheel blanket video on how to add some trim on the vest. Maybe I'll be brave enough to post pics when they're both finished.


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

they are similar - i think the old bond uses lighter weight yarn - the reason I think this is because I used to use a lot of DK yarn in Britain on my machine which is 22 sts = 4" whereas here in USA I tend to prefer worster weights. 18 sts = 4" on keyplate 4.

Please do show off your work - we should all be proud of what we have achieved and it's nice to know what others think.

Gracie


----------



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks very much. It seems there are more resources for machine knitters in the UK than here. I can't find a machine knitting club or anyone who even knows what I'm talking aboutl. Are there any companies still making the machines for home use besides Bond?


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

I have 4 bonds they are wonderful for what I want then for. I'm too old and too big to want to wear fancy apparel, I make St, st jackets and coats and trim them with hand knit lace - because lace takes much longer than St. st to do, the jackets, coats are classed as Hand-knits and are truly originals.

Gracie 

If you need any help working out a pattern let me know.

Before you can get started you need a sketch of what you want and the measurements you need each piece to be.

And the most important thing of all a gauge swatch.

If not sure take measurements from something you love to wear.


----------



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much. I'm also a fan of simpler garmets. I learned my lesson about the gauge swatch AND waste yarn. I'll keep you posted about my progress. Julie


----------



## ktdeluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Jules. I also have a new Bond knitting machine but didn't get it for $10! You lucky dog. I also had trouble with even tension when I started. So I called the company on the number in the box, the "Knitting Help Line", 800 862-5348 I followed their instructions: Hold onto the yarn coming out of the the top of the top of the carriage til you feel it catch the first needle then hold lightly to slide across the needles. Go well past the last needle with the carriage, then gather up the yarn, go to the start of the needles, holding til sure it has caught, etc. This gives it a uniform stitch and a nice selvage. Hope this helps. If not, give them a call, you don't need to tell them you got a bargain!


----------



## Eula (Jan 28, 2011)

I am Eula, a new member. I have a Bond Sweater Knitting Machine. I have made a couple of afhgans, pillows & scarves. Can anyone tell me where I might get more books or patterns. I have arthritis in my hands and can no longer knit with needles so I really am enjoying my knitting machine. Any help you can give me I will appreciate.


----------



## ktdeluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

If you Google "knitting machine pattern" it brings up a number of sites. One is "bellaonline.com". I think even Bond (the maker of the Ultimate Knitting Machine, which I have just gotten) has them. Anyway, good place to start! Good luck with that arthritis. You have my sympathy!


----------



## Grandma81 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jules, I don't know anything about the Bonds, but your other machine may just be too old with no parts available. At the very least, it would need a good cleaning and oiling and a new retainer bar. This, at least in newer machines, is a bar that holds the needles in place and has a strip of foam in it that deteriates with age. It can be found by looking at either end of the machine under the needles and should slide out with a good push. If the foam is flat or non existant, there is your problem. There are ways to replace the foam yourself. If I can be of help just ask. Grandma


----------



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much. I started the swirl baby blanket yesterday and had a terrible time. Every two rows you have to increase on the right. (you're forming a triangle). I couldn't get the new right stitch to form. Finally I figured out that weight was the issue. It needs evenly distributed weight and I started hanging my latch hook on the strand leading to the new stitch. Worked every time! This a great pattern I got off of You Tube by a gal from Austin, TX named Diana. She's posted a lot of great videos and is a great instructor.


----------



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

This old Orion machine is spotless. I did give it a bit of oil but did not check the sponge strip. Great tip thanks very much. I have figured out that this machine is a fine gauge machine. My idea of fine gauge and the machine's are quite different. I found some really pretty fine cone yarn at yet another yard sale and will try that when I get back from Texas next week.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

in case the swirl is giving you a prob...youtube has a video of the whole process for that pattern...good luck


----------



## Grandma81 (Jan 28, 2011)

The different size standards for Studio/Singer machines which I am most familiar with are 3.5mm-Fine needle, 4.5mm-Standard, 6.5 or 7.0mm semi bulky and 9mm-Bulky. These are the measurements between needles. The 2 larger sizes use knitting worsted weight, the 2 smaller sizes would take cone yarn available from dealers. You might get away with baby weight and afghan weight yarn. Good luck. Grandma


----------



## marlene89434 (Jan 21, 2011)

For machine knitting instructions for free (including the Bond), go to http://knittsings.com/free-knitting-machine-videos/. Diana is an excellent instructor. I have both Singer and Studio machines and learned a lot by viewing her videos.


----------



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, I just started the fourth panel of my swirl baby blanket! The first panel was a booger but after that everything is going fine. Just hope my upper back holds out. I think my chair is too low for the table I have so I'm getting a new office type chair on Monday. Found it on Craig's list. So now my $10 machine has cost about $150 in accessories and books. Still a bargain. Thanks to everyone for your suggestions. Does anyone know who is still manufacturing machines besides Bond? I'd like to find a bulky machine. My Bond did work with Homespun but I'd like to try a machine that's built for it.


----------



## ktdeluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

And so would I! I love bulky yarn but am afraid to waste an inch on my machine.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

check out the sk155...9 mm machine and i found mine on ebay...they are still making them but they have not changed much...brother, singer, studio and silver reed are basically the same machine tho each will want their own accessories...simple to use and plenty of them out there in good condition...


----------



## Grandma81 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a Studio/Singer 155 bulky with a ribber and it is a great workhorse of a knitting machine. If you can find one in good shape, you have a winner. Grandma81


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

oooh, i'm jealous...i don't have a ribber for the 155....but honestly, i only knit for myself and my family...i have had so much difficulty trying to learn the ribber without help (i live in the tules)...that i just hand knit my ribs, and then hang them on the machine...works fine...i just wish i could find someone to teach me the ribber on one of my other machines...even youtube is not enough for this...i've tried a bunch of times and just end up ribbing in front of the tv...


----------



## Grandma81 (Jan 28, 2011)

There is a particular method for getting the stitches on the machine and weighting it properly. Once you get that figured out, there usually is no problem. Do you have the instruction book for the 155? It should explain. I have so many knit books, it would take me several days to find mine!! You can cast on the stitches, knit the needed rows and then drop and reknit every other stitch from the front with the latch hook which might be faster than hand knitting.


----------



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

There are a couple of bulky machines on Ebay right now that range widely in price. One with a ribber is priced at $675 then there is one without a ribber listed at the highest bid right now at $15?? Can I ask what would be a good price for one and is it possible to buy a new one somewhere?


----------



## Grandma81 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have heard too many 'horror stories' about knitting machines bought on E-Bay , that personally, I wouldn't buy anything without being able to see it or having a very good warrantee on the purchase. New Studio machines are available thru dealers. Grandma 81


----------



## jules2358 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've what I hope is a dealer not far from me. We'll see what the prices are. One website quoted over $900! Really!?! 

Well, I've had to unravel all of the trim off of my swirl blanket. I've got to go pick up some dropped stitches and redo the trim. I'm tempted to start from scratch again. Lesson learned the hard way. It will be beautiful when it's done. 

Thanks for all the info and support you provide. Jules


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a Pfaff (Speed O Knit) Model M201, wondering if anyone knows how I can get original tools for my knitting machine? I've checked Ebay and it seems the ones on auction are for specific knitting machines and none are for mine.


----------



## ktdeluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

I just got the Bond Sweater Machine and I don't get it. It seems to have one guage...how do I adapt patterns to this? Do I have to do measurements and translate? What about when there is ribbing and cableing? Someone please help because it has been sitting on my table for 2 months with the knitting I used to get the whole thing going initially. Now I'm stuck. I don't think I understand how this works in real life.


----------

